# I'm leaving my pimp



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Today I've decided to do everything in my power never to drive for Uber again. Last night, I took a woman from downtown to O'hare airport. The fare was $31.00. Around 9:00 p.m. I looked at my total earnings for the day and I was at exactly $100.00. I decided to do a few more rides since it was raining. After three rides with two being rides with surges, I checked my earnings again. I was at $102.00. After looking at all my fares I noticed that the airport ride I took said $0.00. I emailed Uber support right away and asked why? The first email I got said;

_"Hi Eric,

Thanks for reaching out regarding this mistimed trip. I understand how important it is to be compensated accordingly for a trip you've completed. I definitely will make sure that it gets sorted.

Is it possible that you can provide me with the exact pickup location and destination for this trip? I'd be glad to pick it up from there."_

I emailed Uber back letting them know the location. I received a response back saying,

_"Hi Eric,

Thanks for your quick response. Let me look into this for you.

I understand that it might be alarming to see your fare change in the system and I'm happy to explain what happened here.

Your rider let us know that there was no trip happened here.

Please reach out if you think there are any additional details I should know."
_
I emailed them back with a description of the woman, how many times she said she had used Uber (3) and where she lived (she told me this on the way to the airport).

I have emailed Uber several times with no response. This my friends is how a pimp treats their *(rhymes with witch).* I refused to be anybody's (*rhymes with witch*).

How in the world can I be on a trip that is recorded and then a passenger says it didn't happen and Uber takes the customer word over mine?

*Attached is a snapshot of the trip if you want to view*.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you verify that you had the correct pax by having them give you their name? If so, you been scammed. Tell the CSR you voice verified, the trip most definitely happened and you expect to be paid for it. Otherwise I would seriously consider suing the ****ers in small claims court for the $31 + expenses just to get the satisfaction.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

I did verify the pax. They said my name too. And, it would be quite unusual for two Uber passengers to be going to the same place and not call to turn off the app. I always verify pax. If not settled, I will be suing.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> I did verify the pax. They said my name too. And, it would be quite unusual for two Uber passengers to be going to the same place and not call to turn off the app. I always verify pax. If not settled, I will be suing.


Good, stick to your guns. You should be able to file in small claims in your county as long as Uber has an office there. The fun part about this is that you get to ask for the fare + costs and since they are a company they have to pay an attorney to appear. If it gets that far you can have a field day notifying the press and even more excitement if they deactivate you for it. Sometimes the pimp needs to be pimp slapped ;-)


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck with that. Not cool at all. Keep us posted.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Good, stick to your guns. You should be able to file in small claims in your county as long as Uber has an office there. The fun part about this is that you get to ask for the fare + costs and since they are a company they have to pay an attorney to appear. If it gets that far you can have a field day notifying the press and even more excitement if they deactivate you for it. Sometimes the pimp needs to be pimp slapped ;-)


If they do retaliate, I will see if I can sue for more damages


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

GooberDriver said:


> If they do retaliate, I will see if I can sue for more damages


Sorry to say, but it is a common misconception amongst Drivers that they can actually sue Uber.

Probably ~99% of Uber Drivers CANNOT sue Uber because they never Opted Out of Binding Arbitration.

*Binding Arbitration | Here's Uber's Plan To Screw Over Drivers Who Have A Complaint*


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sorry to say, but it is a common misconception amongst Drivers that they can actually sue Uber.
> 
> Probably ~99% of Uber Drivers CANNOT sue Uber because they never Opted Out of Binding Arbitration.
> 
> *Binding Arbitration | Here's Uber's Plan To Screw Over Drivers Who Have A Complaint*


Did you read the court's decision?

_In his June decision, Chen ruled that the arbitration agreements are so unfair they're unenforceable. Three months laster Judge Ernest Goldsmith came to the same conclusion during a separate case in San Francisco Superior Court.
_
Uber has a contractual agreement with me to pay me for services rendered.

Now as far as retaliation, I'm going to ask again if any lawyers can weigh in on this (or our Uber friend's wife.. BOOM! LAWYERED!)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

GooberDriver said:


> Did you read the court's decision?


Yes.
I'm very familiar with the developments surrounding #UberLAWSUIT.

Judge Chen's ruling tossing out Uber's Binding Arbitration clause pertained to Drivers who'd signed up under May 2014 or older Partnership Agreements.
Judge Chen's ruling only applies to California Drivers.
The ruling is under appeal by Uber.
*(Updated) #UberLAWSUIT| The fate of Uber drivers in California remains in the air*

So unless a Driver has Opted Out of Binding Arbitration, the Driver can ONLY resolve any with Uber through Arbitration.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes.
> I'm very familiar with the developments surrounding #UberLAWSUIT.
> 
> Judge Chen's ruling tossing out Uber's Binding Arbitration clause pertained to Drivers who'd signed up under May 2014 or older Partnership Agreements.
> ...


Well, Chi1cabby, I'll have to see if you're right. I have sent another message about this incident. Uber will have until the end of the week and I will file my complaint in small claims court. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I forgot about the arbitration clause because I opted out. Even if you didn't opt out, I would still file in small clams court, it should be less than $50 to file, just as a nuisance action. If they don't show, you win by default and if they do show, they have to have an attorney to argue that you are subject to an arbitration clause. Either way, it's a royal pain for them and fun for you. 

One thing, You can't sue for damages like being unfairly terminated in Small Claims court.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

That 1 star rating that pax gave me was on a ride that didn't happen.

I swear I was in the parking lot at Exxon posting craps on a Uber driver forum. I WAS NOT driving that dumb birtch around.


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

After talking to a former cab driver, I took the suggestion to go to my local Uber office to talk to them about this incident to see if they could resolve it or give me a better explanation than I had received. As it turns out, the help messages are sent overseas to handle for the company. I suspected this by the names from the my second attempt at communicating through the system. 
After explaining what happen to an employee, I was told that I would have to see a manager. After waiting thirty minutes, I finally was able to talk to a manager and he explained what happened. It seems that prior to my accepting the fare, another Uber driver went to the wrong address and the passenger had cancelled the ride. But, somehow, the driver had charged the customer ($4.00). What I suspect is that he accepted the fare before arriving. The customer I picked up called to cancel the charge, and instead of cancelling the previous Uber driver's fare the cancelled my fare. I was reimbursed the $31.00. Problem solved.

There is a learning lesson here for me. The first, is that Uber's outsourced employee didn't really care about resolving my issue. She closed out the complaint. Second, the office is better at handling issues to resolve such issues like the one I had with pay.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

GooberDriver said:


> After talking to a former cab driver, I took the suggestion to go to my local Uber office to talk to them about this incident to see if they could resolve it or give me a better explanation than I had received. As it turns out, the help messages are sent overseas to handle for the company. I suspected this by the names from the my second attempt at communicating through the system.
> After explaining what happen to an employee, I was told that I would have to see a manager. After waiting thirty minutes, I finally was able to talk to a manager and he explained what happened. It seems that prior to my accepting the fare, another Uber driver went to the wrong address and the passenger had cancelled the ride. But, somehow, the driver had charged the customer ($4.00). What I suspect is that he accepted the fare before arriving. The customer I picked up called to cancel the charge, and instead of cancelling the previous Uber driver's fare the cancelled my fare. I was reimbursed the $31.00. Problem solved.
> 
> There is a learning lesson here for me. The first, is that Uber's outsourced employee didn't really care about resolving my issue. She closed out the complaint. Second, the office is better at handling issues to resolve such issues like the one I had with pay.


An hour of your life to get what was yours, not cool. Oh and what about us poor bastards that work in an area that doesn't have an office? We are screwed with crappy CSR service. I'm not working today because the upgrade to the app screwed up my perfectly fine documents. 12 hours after emailing, not a single response. Oh well, enjoying the day!


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

G


GooberDriver said:


> After talking to a former cab driver, I took the suggestion to go to my local Uber office to talk to them about this incident to see if they could resolve it or give me a better explanation than I had received. As it turns out, the help messages are sent overseas to handle for the company. I suspected this by the names from the my second attempt at communicating through the system.
> After explaining what happen to an employee, I was told that I would have to see a manager. After waiting thirty minutes, I finally was able to talk to a manager and he explained what happened. It seems that prior to my accepting the fare, another Uber driver went to the wrong address and the passenger had cancelled the ride. But, somehow, the driver had charged the customer ($4.00). What I suspect is that he accepted the fare before arriving. The customer I picked up called to cancel the charge, and instead of cancelling the previous Uber driver's fare the cancelled my fare. I was reimbursed the $31.00. Problem solved.
> 
> There is a learning lesson here for me. The first, is that Uber's outsourced employee didn't really care about resolving my issue. She closed out the complaint. Second, the office is better at handling issues to resolve such issues like the one I had with pay.


Glad you got your fare but good lord, that $31 ride took 57 mins???


----------



## GooberDriver (Nov 8, 2015)

Cou-ber said:


> G
> 
> Glad you got your fare but good lord, that $31 ride took 57 mins???


Yes, that's Chicago traffic at rush hour.


----------

